# Carb Counting at Festivals



## Marc (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this but I need some tips to help me. I'm currently covering a load of festivals for The 'Bridge and this is my first year carb counting started in March. I can normally do it fine when I'm in town or at home because I can get carb counts for most large chains and food in a super market normally has carbs written on them. With burger vans etc it is a whole different ball game. Help!

Marc


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Marc. I've done a few festivals but sort of guessed a lot. The biggest problem is the fact you're on your feet most of the time, so conventional ratios tend to go out of the window.

If you google for burgers/falafells/chips and carbs or nutrition, you should be able to get a good approximation of an average of each portion. 

Are you on expenses or do you need to cover the usual ?5 a throw for said items ? 

Rob


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 29, 2010)

Marc said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this but I need some tips to help me. I'm currently covering a load of festivals for The 'Bridge and this is my first year carb counting started in March. I can normally do it fine when I'm in town or at home because I can get carb counts for most large chains and food in a super market normally has carbs written on them. With burger vans etc it is a whole different ball game. Help!
> 
> Marc




OOOOOOOOo what festival are you going to???? have you already been?? Ahhhh my days of going to festivals are over lol but i still like to hear about them


----------

